# Starting trip question



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


 Confirm they are your passengers, "Are you waiting for an Uber? What's the name under?". Once they confirm and tell you the above wait for them to enter before starting the trip. Starting the trip early gets you a whole $.15 (or whatever your per minute rate is). Starting a trip early can also get you flagged by Uber if repeatedly noted, although the consequences of such haven't really been spelled out to my knowledge.

My opinion, wait patiently (with the _interior_ air circulation on). If it's getting close to the 5 minute cancellation mark (if applicable) inform the pax that they must enter and start the trip or you'll have to cancel due to the 5 minute wait window. In my experience most pax who are smoking upon arrival enter immediately or within a few seconds.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Yes. If he says wait,he is paying.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

It's been a weird night. First Pax dropped the pin a long way from is actual location. He proceeded to get a little smart with me on then phone. I parked at the pin and waited for 5 mins. He canceled at 5:03. Gimme my $5 sucka.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Err - I would exercise my third option.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

My vote is no. Once you start the trip, power shifts to the customer. They can now one star you for any reason. 

Don't start the trip until everyone is in your car, you look them over, and you're comfortable. If you need to cancel the trip before it starts, pax can't rate you, and you can collect a cancel fee if its been 5 minutes waiting.

The few cents per minute you get waiting isn't worth it.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

tradedate said:


> My vote is no. Once you start the trip, power shifts to the customer. They can now one star you for any reason.
> 
> Don't start the trip until everyone is in your car, you look them over, and you're comfortable. If you need to cancel the trip before it starts, pax can't rate you, and you can collect a cancel fee if its been 5 minutes waiting.
> 
> The few cents per minute you get waiting isn't worth it.


You have a point. I had ultimately started that trip, and when they got out they rated me and my rate dropped right in front of my eyes. I knew it was them, and that's why i'm contacting uber explaining and hoping it works in my favor. I know it won't but I still don't want this to go unnoted.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> You have a point. I had ultimately started that trip, and when they got out they rated me and my rate dropped right in front of my eyes. I knew it was them, and that's why i'm contacting uber explaining and hoping it works in my favor. I know it won't but I still don't want this to go unnoted.


It won't work in your favor. Just accept the 1 star and move on...


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

Cancel.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


So you arrive, pax makes you wait and pax will smell your car up with smoke. Hit cancel no charge to pax. Then drive away.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So you arrive, pax makes you wait and pax will smell your car up with smoke. Hit cancel no charge to pax. Then drive away.


But that still counts as a cancel to us right, that's what sux?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> But that still counts as a cancel to us right, that's what sux?


Yes. That is a cancel by driver and counts against you. It is an individual decision as to what to do. However if you start the trip early, and they know about it, you will most likely get a bad rating.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah canceling would be best I suppose. Problem is it's super slow here. I had 3 riders in 4 hours last night. 10-2am, and 7 cancelations, 2 of them I collected the fee on. Hardly worth it right now. I've seen it surge one time since we got Uber here, when it was snowing.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

tradedate said:


> Don't start the trip until everyone is in your car, you look them over, and you're comfortable.


Exactly.

I break it down into three categories:

1) If it's something that's a hard rule: Too many riders, underage rider (was asked this week to pick up one ALONE waiting at a school), or similar, I tell them flat out "You need to cancel" (and order UberXL, UberSchoolBus, whatever). They made the mistake, they cancel.

2) If it's YOUR rule: i.e. no Taco Bell, no girls wearing glitter, no smokers, then I cancel (if I can't get them to). I don't overdo my cancels, but use them when necessary.

3) If there's drama en route: i.e. Customer calls complaining, is late, demanding and rude on the phone, I just don't show up. They'll figure it out and can cancel. Take a Lyft ride while waiting.

If it's a really high surge and I'll miss out, then I'll sometimes immediately cancel on 1 and 3 so I don't miss peak surge. I don't cancel often and have never been above 10%, but use the tool when necessary. If it's that busy I'm not going babysit and argue with messy groups - time is money.

Also not accepting low rated passengers, and being selective about where you pick up (avoiding trashy bars or blocks with terrible clubs) helps mitigate this.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


If any pax gets in your car you start trip right away, no matter what she/he says. Tell them once you start the trip the uber insurance starts and if anybody were to rear end you, maybe a drunk driver, you both will be covered.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> If any pax gets in your car you start trip right away, no matter what she/he says.


Not for me. What happens when their three friends stumble down with their red solo cups, you enforce the rules, they get rude about it then the entire ride is a mess? Or you kick them out and they can still rate you.

If concerned about insurance then don't let anyone in until all parties are ready. Get out and make small talk I suppose.

I agree with above poster: I never start the ride until I've assessed everybody.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> If any pax gets in your car you start trip right away, no matter what she/he says. Tell them once you start the trip the uber insurance starts and if anybody were to rear end you, maybe a drunk driver, you both will be covered.


Dude, that's so on point! When you think about it, that could be a real situation! Thanks man.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

105398 said:


> Not for me. What happens when their three friends stumble down with their red solo cups, you enforce the rules, they get rude about it then the entire ride is a mess? Or you kick them out and they can still rate you.
> 
> If concerned about insurance then don't let anyone in until all parties are ready. Get out and make small talk I suppose.
> 
> I agree with above poster: I never start the ride until I've assessed everybody.


Actually now the app won't let you end the ride because it didn't reach the minimum distance of 3 blocks I think. So when you try to end ride, it won't let you but you'll get an option to cancel. Cancel it tell them to gtfo, well it's better if you threaten them a little like "I'm reaching for my bear mace or tazer". And they won't be able to rate you cause ride is cancelled.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Actually now the app won't let you end the ride because it didn't reach the minimum distance of 3 blocks I think.


Awesome thanks. That's good to know if things go awry quickly!

I attempt not to escalate it, (only have had to kick someone out once), - I'll just look at my phone and say "Sorry emergency, let's get you another ride." - in hopes that my phrasing thinks I'm on their side and helping them somehow. Have done this multiple times before they enter (if they're a bunch of trainwrecks.)

It may be passive but that's fine: Whatever achieves the end result of getting them out calmly and and me on to the next one.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> If any pax gets in your car you start trip right away, no matter what she/he says. Tell them once you start the trip the uber insurance starts and if anybody were to rear end you, maybe a drunk driver, you both will be covered.


 Sorry but that's not right. The pax is covered as soon as they get in the car.

Don't start the trip until all riders are in. You need to keep the ability to cancel without being penalized until you're comfortable.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

tradedate said:


> Sorry but that's not right. The pax is covered as soon as they get in the car.
> 
> Don't start the trip until all riders are in. You need to keep the ability to cancel without being penalized until you're comfortable.


Pax isn't covered until you start trip that's a fact. Once you get a ping and you accept you are covered up to $50,000 I think. If you don't start trip, and pax gets hurt, your uber insurance status would still be in "en route to pick up pax". Once trip is started, ubers $1,000,000 policy kicks in.

Edit: and if you meant they are covered by your personal insurance once they get in, you are sadly mistaken, if you don't have commercial insurance, nothing is covered and your personal insurance will drop you immediately.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Mostly I would leave.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Mostly I would leave.


Exactly. These dudes scared of a 1*, I don't take any sh1t from pax since day 1. When I looked at the rates and they were half the cab rates.

Last time I pulled up to a bar with smokers out front, had window half cracked and heard guy standing in group of 4 go "uber is here" then he continued to smoke and talk, I gave him about 40 seconds before I pulled off.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> It's been a weird night. First Pax dropped the pin a long way from is actual location. He proceeded to get a little smart with me on then phone. I parked at the pin and waited for 5 mins. He canceled at 5:03. Gimme my $5 sucka.


Common tactic to avoid surge. I have discovered this is the new tactic of the cheap riders.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


I start the trip anyway. My car, my business. I do not even ask. The one requesting the trip has entered my car, therefore the trip starts.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou

Nothing in Uber's language suggests this is the case for my city. What happens if an accident occurred with a pax before I could tap start trip. They'd be covered.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

tradedate said:


> Dontmakemepullauonyou
> 
> Nothing in Uber's language suggests this is the case for my city. What happens if an accident occurred with a pax before I could tap start trip. They'd be covered.


Ask uber that question then. My guess they won't tell you the truth or uber rep wouldn't know. But chances are if a pax is injured in a car wreck before you start the trip, James river will not take the claim for up to 1mil coverage, your personal car insurance won't cover anything and they'll drop you and pax/family will sue you into bankruptcy.

Edit: So for you guys that wanna do pax a favor by saving them $0.11 x5 go ahead.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Ask uber that question then. My guess they won't tell you the truth or uber rep wouldn't know. But chances are if a pax is injured in a car wreck before you start the trip, James river will not take the claim for up to 1mil coverage, your personal car insurance won't cover anything and they'll drop you and pax/family will sue you into bankruptcy.


Agree, the chances of anyone at Uber knowing the answer are zero. If they have a clue (doubtful), they will refer you to James River. The way to get an authoritative answer would be to write a letter to James River. Give them your market and scenario and ask it coverage would apply.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Funny after handling over 900 rides never had an issue starting the trip as soon as the first passenger steps in my car. But then I only drive during the day so I guess at night I would be sure before starting the trip on how the pax is acting.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Pax isn't covered until you start trip that's a fact. Once you get a ping and you accept you are covered up to $50,000 I think. If you don't start trip, and pax gets hurt, your uber insurance status would still be in "en route to pick up pax". Once trip is started, ubers $1,000,000 policy kicks in.
> 
> Edit: and if you meant they are covered by your personal insurance once they get in, you are sadly mistaken, if you don't have commercial insurance, nothing is covered and your personal insurance will drop you immediately.


And don't forget you will get sued because your insurance won't cover.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> so I guess at night I would be sure before starting the trip on how the pax is acting.


And the passengers three friends who are still in the house.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> Funny after handling over 900 rides never had an issue starting the trip as soon as the first passenger steps in my car. But then I only drive during the day so I guess at night I would be sure before starting the trip on how the pax is acting.


I'm in the same boat, but I think our situations are very different from drivers at night -- especially late night.

I'll pick up just about anywhere in Miami in the morning. Late afternoon and beyond, I'm more selective because I know the thugs are up and about. I very rarely cancel (2%) and those are all pax no shows after the time limit. In 250 rides, my ratings are high and I've only rated 2 pax below 5-stars -- both for making me wait. I've never had a pax I even _considered_ asking to get out of my car.

But I'm sure that if I were driving at night, that picture would change dramatically.


----------



## RJ Rabbit (Dec 21, 2016)

Start pulling away slowly! Give em some exercise


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I wait 5 minutes. If they don't have their s together by then I drive away and collect the cancellation fee for having my time wasted. Starting the trip early only sets the stage for problems and the few cents you'll get are peanuts.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


They treat us like this because uber is a rider friendly company.they could care less about the drivers.you could have 10k rides of excellent service to the company and the riders,but if one thing goes wrong on a trip they could just fire you because we mean nothing to them.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Starting and ending the trip untimely gets a Professionalism hit in the rider feedback. How that happens I don't know. In my paranoid mind it's an uber spy. In reality I probably started the trip after waiting for a rider upon contacting them and letting them know I've been waiting and will be starting the trip. Coincidentally, uber tells you that is the SOP in a scenario such as that.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Bean said:


> I wait 5 minutes. If they don't have their s together by then I drive away and collect the cancellation fee for having my time wasted. Starting the trip early only sets the stage for problems and the few cents you'll get are peanuts.


Starting last Friday, i text every pax, letting them know im outside. I then have proof i was there, and i text afterr 5 minutes saying 'thank you' right before i cancel and put my car in drive. I never used to be like that until they started taking advantage. I do that on pool also, and one the timer is done, i must go. I have proof after i text them and its even better when they respond. Proof that they didnt miss my text andkknowim waiting. Buh bye


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


65% of my trips are minimum distance, so beginning a trip before my 5 minute timer is up rarely adds even 1 penny to the fare. Also, I want to make sure a 5th or 6th person does not show up to overload my UberX. People will even tell me to start a trip, but I usually wait because a cancel fee pays $4.80 but a base fare minimum distance (minnow) pays $3.20.


----------



## Ray21 (Sep 2, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


Some times reading this kind of post I ask my self what kind of drivers Are We???
First thing Uber always say is We as driver are not employees, We are our own Boss. Second thing that car you drive is yours, Not from Uber, not from riders, its Yours... So stop being so freaking coward and afraid of Uber and Riders.... When I arrive and Pax enter my car that I comfirm name a start trip immediately... If I arrive and Pax is not in my car after 5 minutes, cancel is apply. I always email uber about things that happend and I can say always a 80% I get my cancelation fee or I am compensated for my wasted time... Drivers need to stop being so afraid Uber is not a God, Riders are not authorities or presidents and kings.. Its a shame how many drivers kiss riders a$s for just pennies... And most of the time, headache riders are the cheapest once that goes to block away.... I know I need to be nice and respectfull but my #1 rule is when I picking up riders, THIS IS MY CAR, IF PAX DONT LIKE SOMETHING AND WE CAN'T GET TO AN AGREEMENT AS GROW UP PEOPLE.... GET OUT AND REQUEST ANOTHER DRIVER ALSO BE MY GUEST AND COMPLAIN WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO UBER.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Start the trip. Don't move the car. Look at the destination. If you like it wait for him, if not cancel trip immediately. It will allow you to do this as the trip was to short. cancel and drive off laughing!


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Never start the trip, without having all riders in the car. What if he brings 4 more dudes?

Riders on board - doors closed - start the trip.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


They can't make a new request until they or you cancel the current request. Always set a 5 minute timer when you arrive at pinpoint. Always let the rider cancel before your timer is finished. Always cancel after your timer is up so you can move on to another ping. Never ask a rider if you can start a trip. You don't want to start a trip until you know you want to. In the case you had, if you canceled too soon, it is your mistake.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


►I always try to get the GPS pins (Driver Pin & PAX Pin) as close together as possible on the app. That being said, as soon as the WAZE app says, "You have arrived to your (pick-up) Destination." -I start the clock.

►Once I park the car,... I text the PAX, "Uber Outside","Uber on Driveway", Uber at the Curb", to let them know,... -I'm waiting. By doing this, it also acts as a Time Stamp for my arrival where I then wait 5-mins before Cancelling the Ride as "Rider No-Show". It also shows Uber that I made an attempt to communicate with the PAX of my arrival. --If the PAX tries to contest it with Uber,... they can look it up and see what my Time Stamp arrival is/was.

►I also, Start the Clock as soon as WAZE gives me notification because,... I believe, I should be paid for Wait Time (which sometimes, can be as little as a minute to 17 minutes or more). Some PAX will fight you on this (at $ .09/min) in which case,... I offer to CANCEL the ride and, politely ask them to exit and find another Driver. THIS has also worked well for me when, PAX send me to an address that is OUTSIDE of the Surge Zone only, to redirect me into the Surge Zone for their REAL pickup; -NOW, you're getting paid for the FAKE pickup (time and mileage) as well as, the REAL pickup.

►*UPDATE: *Apparently, Uber does nothing to educate the Ridership about the Rider App; Basic Functionality, Features, Tips and Tricks (9/10 of my Apache Junction neighbors who need rides to SkyHarbor at 5:AM had no idea, -you could "schedule your request" [essentially, guaranteeing a Driver], the night before). Riders who don't know they can MOVE their PIN closer to where they REALLY are, -don't get any pity from me when they say, "I don't get it, the app says, the Trip has Started and, I'm not even in the vehicle." -I explain 3 things to the PAX; (1) I expect the clock to start ticking as soon as GPS says, I've arrived. (2) If the PAX doesn't know how to use the Rider App,... that isn't my problem. "I don't work in the IT or Rider Education Department,... (3) according to the proximity of our GPS pins,... I am, exactly where I should be,... "


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


I don't start the trip until all passengers are in the car especially on UberX . I've had situations where I would have loved to cancel , they come out say they'll be right out and then it takes them forever , I see a bunch of kids . I prefer to just cancel at that point . If someone comes out and say they're going to be a minute I will ask them where they're going also and decide at that point if waiting is a good choice or not


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Actually now the app won't let you end the ride because it didn't reach the minimum distance of 3 blocks I think. So when you try to end ride, it won't let you but you'll get an option to cancel. Cancel it tell them to gtfo, well it's better if you threaten them a little like "I'm reaching for my bear mace or tazer". And they won't be able to rate you cause ride is cancelled.


Don't know if this is available in every market. I have seen it and then it not be there when I needed it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

SmokestaXX said:


> Starting and ending the trip untimely gets a Professionalism hit in the rider feedback. How that happens I don't know. In my paranoid mind it's an uber spy. In reality I probably started the trip after waiting for a rider upon contacting them and letting them know I've been waiting and will be starting the trip. Coincidentally, uber tells you that is the SOP in a scenario such as that.


Uber telling me to start the trip is one of the reasons I don't, until I have met all riders. It is like Uber wants my rating to drop. I hate it when they request 5 or more and I refuse and their next step is to cull the herd and still expect the trip to happen, the ones that say lets get out, like they are harming me in someway are better for me, my money and my rating. I really love it when it is high surge and I have already canceled and gotten a new request; sorry to disappoint you, everyone out, I have a new request, please make a request for UberXL or LyftPlus now.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> their next step is to cull the herd and still expect the trip to happen, the ones that say lets get out,


If I see a group I ascertain the number of pax before I unlock the doors to let any of them in. If it's more than four (or four way too big people) it's a no go, and tell them to get an XL and I leave. They'll cancel within a minute.

Even if they offer to split up I just tell them to cancel and get an XL, as it's already off to a negative start: Ratings hit.

IMO any ride that starts with the need to enforce rules is not going to be pleasant, especially at night with a group.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

105398 said:


> If I see a group I ascertain the number of pax before I unlock the doors to let any of them in. If it's more than four (or four way too big people) it's a no go, and tell them to get an XL and I leave. They'll cancel within a minute.
> 
> Even if they offer to split up I just tell them to cancel and get an XL, as it's already off to a negative start: Ratings hit.
> 
> IMO any ride that starts with the need to enforce rules is not going to be pleasant, especially at night with a group.


I've had people do this to me and I was delighted they did because I received cancellation fee & I was down the street from my house.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Best to not start the trip until they're in the car and ready to go. The extra few cents you make isn't worth the possible hassle.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

105398 said:


> Not for me. What happens when their three friends stumble down with their red solo cups, you enforce the rules, they get rude about it then the entire ride is a mess? Or you kick them out and they can still rate you.
> 
> If concerned about insurance then don't let anyone in until all parties are ready. Get out and make small talk I suppose.
> 
> I agree with above poster: I never start the ride until I've assessed everybody.


I agree,
Better to tell them to cancel and collect the fee if it's after 5 minute mark from when you accepted trip. I do it all the time, if they cancel, I'm paid or I roll out after 5 minute mark waiting. I never start ride until everyone is in car. The pools are easy, 2 minutes and I'm out of their.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


I wait. If the timer makes it to 5:00 then I no show them, collect the fee and drive off. If they head over to the car before 5:00 has elapsed I no show them, don't collect the fee and drive off.

I can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke and won't have it in my car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

For me it is 1 out of 100 trips where passenger isn't out to the car within the 5 minutes. If I roll up and they wanna finish their smoke, no big...I use that time to get out and stretch or read some emails on my phone. Never ever had an issue of passengers taking more than a couple of minutes to finish up and get in. Also, 100% of the time when passenger needs to finish a smoke, it's a long trip (which I prefer). I never start the trip until all passengers are in car and doors are closed.

In short, some passengers have a chip on their shoulder for certain issues like this...I don't fall into that drama and everything goes nicely.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Oh He77 no!!! I would cancel and drive off. Disrespect out the gate means likely disrespectful during the ride and one star rating. So. Nope.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> It's been a weird night. First Pax dropped the pin a long way from is actual location. He proceeded to get a little smart with me on then phone. I parked at the pin and waited for 5 mins. He canceled at 5:03. Gimme my $5 sucka.


Uber doesn't properly train it's passengers. If they drop the pin from a distance out, rather than scrolling in as close as possible to the blue dot of their location, the pin drop can be quite a distance away and they will blame YOU anyway "for not knowing how to follow gps".


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


I'm sorry but if you enter my car or use my trunk the trip is starting , your not sitting in my car for free ...even if it is just pennies


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

crazytown said:


> I'm sorry but if you enter my car or use my trunk the trip is starting , your not sitting in my car for free ...even if it is just pennies


Good luck with that when the rest of the passengers show up...all 7 of them. Or, they dupe you into starting trip and then carry the fall-down drunk one in.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


Send a detailed message to Uber about this incident and insist that you deserve a cancellation fee. Also make sure they know this passenger is underage.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> You have a point. I had ultimately started that trip, and when they got out they rated me and my rate dropped right in front of my eyes. I knew it was them, and that's why i'm contacting uber explaining and hoping it works in my favor. I know it won't but I still don't want this to go unnoted.


Don't hope. Insist this comes out in your favor and the one star is reversed and the kids deserve a one star as well. Seriously let Uber know these were teens. They should get deactivated.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> But that still counts as a cancel to us right, that's what sux?


Self respect intact.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> Funny after handling over 900 rides never had an issue starting the trip as soon as the first passenger steps in my car. But then I only drive during the day so I guess at night I would be sure before starting the trip on how the pax is acting.


You should always wait to start your trip anyway. You never know what the rest of a party may be like, say, if you're picking people up in a sketchy area of town, or at a bar (especially at night) when they may be really, really drunk. Keep your doors locked and double check that it's the correct passenger and unlock it once you're satisfied they're appropriate and legit. Imagine the poor Uber driver who picked up those 3/4 guys who took him on an 11 hour crime spree! I'm thinking I would have booked at first sight of them...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

SmokestaXX said:


> Starting and ending the trip untimely gets a Professionalism hit in the rider feedback. How that happens I don't know. In my paranoid mind it's an uber spy. In reality I probably started the trip after waiting for a rider upon contacting them and letting them know I've been waiting and will be starting the trip. Coincidentally, uber tells you that is the SOP in a scenario such as that.


I think that happens automatically on Uber's part, and I suspect a certain amount of the star rating is affected by Uber's displeasure at your not taking certain calls (20 minute drive to??? lol). Anyway, I think it's a part of their algorithm to mentally screw with drivers to demoralize as much as humanly possible.

When I was new(ish) I had a rider drop a pin, supposedly deliberately into an adjoining neighborhood. I don't think it was because of surge, because it was just a street or two over. It's a new development and he said gps could never find him. I followed the instructions to the dropped pin and he said he'd be right out - he had been following me on his app and thought I was outside too, but I think this might have been due to his using a different gps app than me. Since he said they were on their way out, I turned on the app so I could see the destination and familiarize myself with the route. Minutes passed and no passengers. I called. He was, "WHERE ARE YOU?" and I said I was outside (where the pin was dropped, natch) and he said no I wasn't. So he decided to direct me himself, through the maze of this development's twists and turns, BAD lighting and tiny "street signs" and I was hopelessly lost. He refused to give me his actual address because he "knew my app wouldn't find him" and then his wife got on the phone to try to direct me. It was futile. I could tell by his demeanor that this would only result in a one star ride. It was with some difficulty that I finally stopped the ride, I may have had to shut the thing off or something I can't remember, but no way was I going to drive those people. So, I'm with the guy here who says don't start the ride till you're satisfied with the passengers.

I had another instance of a guy I should have cancelled, but didn't. I think he was even over 5 minutes, but it had been so slow that I needed the ride. Ugh. It was nighttime and the guy was an entitled drunk and belligerent the entire ride. If I hadn't been so johnny on the spot and ready to roll, I probably could have evaluated him through locked door and rolled down window and realized he was going to be a dou6he and cancel. Lessons learned.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Start the trip. Don't move the car. Look at the destination. If you like it wait for him, if not cancel trip immediately. It will allow you to do this as the trip was to short. cancel and drive off laughing!


I've heard that "start trip but don't move" bit before, but is that for real?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

AZ-XOEM said:


> ►I always try to get the GPS pins (Driver Pin & PAX Pin) as close together as possible on the app. That being said, as soon as the WAZE app says, "You have arrived to your (pick-up) Destination." -I start the clock.
> 
> ►Once I park the car,... I text the PAX, "Uber Outside" to let them know,... -I'm waiting. By doing this, it also acts as a Time Stamp for my arrival where I then wait 5-mins before Cancelling the Ride as "Rider No-Show". It also shows Uber that I made an attempt to communicate with the PAX of my arrival. --This way,... if the PAX tries to contest it with Uber,... they can look it up and see what my Time Stamp arrival is/was.
> 
> ►I also, Start the Clock as soon as WAZE gives me notification because,... I believe, I should be paid for Wait Time (which sometimes, can be as little as a minute to 17 minutes or more). Some PAX will fight you on this (at $ .09/min) in which case,... I offer to CANCEL the ride and, politely ask them to exit and find another Driver. THIS has also worked well for me when, PAX send me to an address that is OUTSIDE of the Surge Zone only, to redirect me into the Surge Zone for their REAL pickup; -NOW, you're getting paid for the FAKE pickup (time and mileage) as well as, the REAL pickup.


You're waiting 17 minutes for a total of $1.53? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgh!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you WORK FOR UBER? LOLOLOL


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


I don't know uber rules in that case, but if you were driving a cabbie as soon as you get to the location you are able to start the meter you are already hired so that's how it goes


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


I would start it, once I know he is the primary. Most people are ok with you starting the clock. With Lyft you don't have to worry about it since the fare starts after 2 minutes of wait time which is only $.19 a min.


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


Because some of you drivers ALLOW the Pax to mistreat you.....its not about being tough.....its about respecting each other.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

I started the trip as soon as i confirmed the PAX was getting in my car. It's more profitable to wait 5 mins for these assholes and cancel usually tho.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


too easy.. wait the 5 mins if they aren't in your car cancel take your $4 and drive away.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


In our city, the timer starts automatically after 2 minutes of arriving. If we end up cancelling, it does not go towards our cancellation fee. But if we start the trip and complete it, then those extra minutes are added.

When they ask if they can finish smoking, I start the trip and review the route while waiting. Your usually waiting a minute tops. I absolutely can not stand smokers, but if they ask politely to finish it, I'll oblige.

Now, I had this one couple recently, that I went 10 minutes out of my way to pick up (late in the suburbs, and I was feeling nice). Anyhow, they tanked me by coming outside and START smoking 2 minutes after I arrived. To top it all off, they did not ask if they could have a few minutes to smoke nor even wave to me. Keep in mind, it took me 10 minutes to arrive. They had plenty of time to smoke.

As I started to drive off and cancel, they guy started running down the street trying to wave me down.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Maybe it is me... And I know some people will say way to much and annoying, but it has been working for me, so no reason to stop.

1) Receive and accept ping, if unfamiliar with location, pull over, and investigate route, time, and distance.
2) Call customer to confirm pin and address location, and advise of estimated arrival time, and if they would please start gathering themselves and group together. (I have been getting a lot of requests that the addresses were not correct on the pin drop)
3) Upon arrival, send a pre-designated text, that I have arrived and I am waiting for them.

*** If picking up at night from the bars, call immediately, and instruct PAX to rendezvous at a predesignated location away from the front of the bar.

I have been told that this is a tad overkill, but I have also cut down my wait time with customers tremendously. Being out here in the burbs, cancelling and just rolling off is not really a feasible option. So it is best for me, to try to get the customer to be ready on my time, not theirs.


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Do not start the trip until the pax is in your car. If they take more than 2-3 minutes, remind them that you are at work and you dont get paid for sitting. If it's 5 minutes, cancel and tell them please get another Uber.


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

Trebor said:


> In our city, the timer starts automatically after 2 minutes of arriving....


Thanks. I did not know that. Good to know.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

goelpellc said:


> Do not start the trip until the pax is in your car. If they take more than 2-3 minutes, remind them that you are at work and you dont get paid for sitting. If it's 5 minutes, cancel and tell them please get another Uber.


No, go ahead and cancel unless you really want that trip. i.e. it is going far or in the direction you want to go. 
Why just cancel? Because if you rush them, they will surely ding you on your ratings. If I hear the slightest irritation/annoyance in their voice, I cancel. Its not worth having them get in your car all upset. This happens most at places like the airport, where they can not understand we can only pickup at the TNC zone, and not the regular passenger pick up. Or at NRG and they expect us to come around to the east side of the stadium when we are on the west side.


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

Trebor said:


> No, go ahead and cancel unless you really want that trip. i.e. it is going far or in the direction you want to go.
> Why just cancel? Because if you rush them, they will surely ding you on your ratings. If I hear the slightest irritation/annoyance in their voice, I cancel. Its not worth having them get in your car all upset. This happens most at places like the airport, where they can not understand we can only pickup at the TNC zone, and not the regular passenger pick up. Or at NRG and they expect us to come around to the east side of the stadium when we are on the west side.


I think most can finish a cigarette in 2-3 minutes by huffing and puffing. It all depends on their tone, like you said. If they say "Hey man u mind if I finish this real quick", i wait.

On the note of starting the trip question, I took an Uber once and was outside my pickup location. Driver came across the 4 lane one way street. As soon as he arrived he started the trip and I saw "On Trip" on my rider app. I was still standing outside the building 4 lanes away from him. I crossed the street and got in his car and told him very nicely that you shouldnt start the trip until the passenger is in the car. He said to me "you want 10 cents?". I quietly completed the ride and emailed Uber. Uber gave me $5 credit and said they will follow up with the driver.

I hope the driver wasn't a fellow forum member.

Again, my intention was not to get $5 from Uber or educate the driver. I was very cool about it. Oh well.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Drive around the block wait 5 minutes then Cancel no show. It they want the ride that they just ordered they can put out the smoke and get in.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

goelpellc said:


> I think most can finish a cigarette in 2-3 minutes by huffing and puffing. It all depends on their tone, like you said. If they say "Hey man u mind if I finish this real quick", i wait.
> 
> On the note of starting the trip question, I took an Uber once and was outside my pickup location. Driver came across the 4 lane one way street. As soon as he arrived he started the trip and I saw "On Trip" on my rider app. I was still standing outside the building 4 lanes away from him. I crossed the street and got in his car and told him very nicely that you shouldnt start the trip until the passenger is in the car. He said to me "you want 10 cents?". I quietly completed the ride and emailed Uber. Uber gave me $5 credit and said they will follow up with the driver.
> 
> ...


Thanks for e-mailing Uber about him. It wasn't just 10 cents for him. If he started the trip and you never arrived he could of completed the trip and got a min. fare. (I bet this was before they brought back the cancellation fees right?) 
Many drivers did to be compensated for their time and gas should no one should show. Also, it had the added bonus that you technically did not cancel the trip. So it does not hurt your cancellation rate. I never did this personally though. Uber can deactivate you for misuse of the platform or eventually your ratings would sink and you would be kicked off sooner or later.

I do not wait until the rider gets in the car. I start the trip, as soon as I confirm it is the right rider. Typically, By the time the rider gets situated, I would of done my quick study of the route and I know the basic route of where we are headed. This few seconds prevents any sudden braking/lane changes - navigation is not perfect - and thus the rider has a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## Abner163 (Dec 27, 2016)

One dark night I arrived at pick-up spot and 3 morbidly obese people squeezed into the doors of my car at once. The whole interior of my car was filled with living meat. I had to put all the windows down. Silently. They knew. We were all so ashamed. My car buckled under the weight of the stinking greasy human meat smelly fat. I weigh about 180 lbs. Regular person. together I guess they weighed 1350. max load on my car is like 1600 lbs. They wanted to go to the Old Spaghetti Factory for all-you-can-eat. no I'm not kidding. they couldn't even put on the seat belts. they I drove them there, slowly. I don't know how they thought they were gonna get home. They certainly weren't gonna walk. and I'm sure they were gonna weight a lot more when they were done. Point is: keep all your doors locked and even get out, stand up and address the person or people that you will/may be allowing to get into your vehicle. Be nice. say Hi. Whatever. but don't their *****. It is your own personal damn car.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Abner163 said:


> One dark night I arrived at pick-up spot and 3 morbidly obese people squeezed into the doors of my car at once.


They wouldn't be entering my car. I would come up with something: Safety Issue, seat belt issue, "something came up", whatever I need to say to keep them calm as I drive off.

"Cancel and get another Uber, XL would be best."


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I dunno. Go out, grab a smoke with'em?


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


Yo, you should of got a female to slam her face after she slammed your door. Thats such B.S.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ray21 said:


> Some times reading this kind of post I ask my self what kind of drivers Are We???
> First thing Uber always say is We as driver are not employees, We are our own Boss. Second thing that car you drive is yours, Not from Uber, not from riders, its Yours... So stop being so freaking coward and afraid of Uber and Riders.... When I arrive and Pax enter my car that I comfirm name a start trip immediately... If I arrive and Pax is not in my car after 5 minutes, cancel is apply. I always email uber about things that happend and I can say always a 80% I get my cancelation fee or I am compensated for my wasted time... Drivers need to stop being so afraid Uber is not a God, Riders are not authorities or presidents and kings.. Its a shame how many drivers kiss riders a$s for just pennies... And most of the time, headache riders are the cheapest once that goes to block away.... I know I need to be nice and respectfull but my #1 rule is when I picking up riders, THIS IS MY CAR, IF PAX DONT LIKE SOMETHING AND WE CAN'T GET TO AN AGREEMENT AS GROW UP PEOPLE.... GET OUT AND REQUEST ANOTHER DRIVER ALSO BE MY GUEST AND COMPLAIN WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO UBER.


You hit the nail on the head. I do the same. I arrive , tex i have proof and start the ride. I wait 2 min . Tex again they have 2 min to get out here. No one shows up on the 5th min. I cancle and send a copy to uber.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JoeyA said:


> Dude, that's so on point! When you think about it, that could be a real situation! Thanks man.


It works but it's untrue. Insurance starts at the request.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

uber1969 said:


> You hit the nail on the head. I do the same. I arrive , tex i have proof and start the ride. I wait 2 min . Tex again they have 2 min to get out here. No one shows up on the 5th min. I cancle and send a copy to uber.


By starting the ride and waiting you get a one star.


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

Is this the new Slave Uber or just regular Uncle Tom Uber. Grab your balls and start the ****ing trip. As soon as you have comma with the dirt bag it's game on and you can start your route planning by knowing their destination, etc. 

If they have a problem with it all roll on there are more dead beats to be catered to and dirt bags to transport back to mommies.

Boom!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Drive away and put the phone in Airplane mode for 5 minutes and let them cancel.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

I had a no show for someone. I go to this house, call him once- tell him I'm in his driveway, wait a few minutes- goes to voicemail after a few rings, wait a few minutes- call again-goes to voicemail again- tell him, I'm going to cancel if he doesn't call me back in a few minutes- I don't, then I cancel and wait for my next ride.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ray21 said:


> Some times reading this kind of post I ask my self what kind of drivers Are We???
> First thing Uber always say is We as driver are not employees, We are our own Boss. Second thing that car you drive is yours, Not from Uber, not from riders, its Yours... So stop being so freaking coward and afraid of Uber and Riders.... When I arrive and Pax enter my car that I comfirm name a start trip immediately... If I arrive and Pax is not in my car after 5 minutes, cancel is apply. I always email uber about things that happend and I can say always a 80% I get my cancelation fee or I am compensated for my wasted time... Drivers need to stop being so afraid Uber is not a God, Riders are not authorities or presidents and kings.. Its a shame how many drivers kiss riders a$s for just pennies... And most of the time, headache riders are the cheapest once that goes to block away.... I know I need to be nice and respectfull but my #1 rule is when I picking up riders, THIS IS MY CAR, IF PAX DONT LIKE SOMETHING AND WE CAN'T GET TO AN AGREEMENT AS GROW UP PEOPLE.... GET OUT AND REQUEST ANOTHER DRIVER ALSO BE MY GUEST AND COMPLAIN WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO UBER.


 I totally agree, Its your car and rules, Uber don't pay for a damn thing, Do what you got to do to maximize your profits.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Good luck with that when the rest of the passengers show up...all 7 of them. Or, they dupe you into starting trip and then carry the fall-down drunk one in.


Then I just cancel and kick the ones in my car out ,no big deal ,it's not like we are raking in money hand over fist with this gig


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Very few PAX ever tell you "I'll be right out START THE TRIP " but they know how to slam the doors & not TIP. AGREED ?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Im not taking pax in my car after smoking especially in winter where its too cold to roll down wondows to air out your car. I would wait 5 minutes ,cancel and collect the fee. That'll learn em.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> Drive away and put the phone in Airplane mode for 5 minutes and let them cancel.


Good idea! Just be prepared for a nasty message on your voice mail.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Keep your cancellations only for situations that you really need to. If they are already outside as far as i'm concerned they can have their 3 minutes tot finish their smoke. Let say you do cancel, and your next pax are even worse carrying fastfood and drunk. Now you need to cancel again. And.. the next pax is A legitimate now show or dropped pin outside of surge. Again cancel.. urgh.. you might end up taking far worse pax worrying about ur cancellation rate.

Starting trip is even worse, they might believe they now can have all the time in the world to get in.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

"we finsih smoking" - nope! in the words of optimus, LET'S ROLL OUT! after canceling on them and leaving them stranded.


if they're in the car, start the video recording and cancel and kick them out. if they scratch or damage the car, thtat's a lawsuit.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


I would have waited till 5 minutes was up and then cancelled rider no show because they decided not to proceed. That's not your fault. They should pay the fee.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


The second I have confirmation that the pax is at the location and is headed toward the car or saying they're on their way, the trip starts. If they txt 'be right down', I start the trip. If I call them and they say 'we're just paying our tab', I start the trip. If they say, one moment, I start the trip. I'm not rude about it all all, I just start the trip. If they are loading things into the car, I also start the trip to include the load-in time. The only time I don't start the trip is if I don't have confirmation that they're there, because it could be a no-show, and obviously I want to get the cancel fee after 5 min of waiting. Less of an issue on Lyft, because they pay for the 5 min of wait time, but I wouldn't sit there waiting for someone to smoke a cig for free. That's on them if they want to pay for the time, not on you.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Yes. That is a cancel by driver and counts against you. It is an individual decision as to what to do. However if you start the trip early, and they know about it, you will most likely get a bad rating.


I start the trip any time someone makes me wait and I have confirmation that they are at the pickup location. I'll just tell them, allright, I'll just start the trip and get the navigation going while you get here. They're pretty much always responding with something like "oh yeah, makes sense, be right there". Never gotten down-rated for that. I have almost a 4.9 rating. Obviously, you don't want to be malicious about it, or rude about it. If someone is sitting there smoking, it's only common courtesy to allow you to stop waiting for free while they finish what they're doing. They called YOU, and they weren't ready. It's not your fault. The alternative would be for you to wait 5 min and cancel, which you'd be fully within your right to do. Never caused an issue for me *knock on wood*


----------



## JAYTHEUBERMAN (Dec 29, 2016)

JUST SAY " UBER AUTOMATICALLY STARTS TRIPS ONCE YOU ARRIVE AT LOCATION" LOL


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Once I make contact I start the trip.

The trip should be started before they touch your car, what happens if someone rear ends you as the pax is walking up or getting in, or before they put the seat belt on. I dont end it until they are well away from my car, I've had pax want to watch me rate them, I tell them I cannot end the trip untill they are out of the vehicle which is true, None of you should be starting or ending trips with a pax in your vehicle.

Btw wanting to watch me rate? ☆4u


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

K-pax said:


> I start the trip any time someone makes me wait and I have confirmation that they are at the pickup location. I'll just tell them, allright, I'll just start the trip and get the navigation going while you get here. They're pretty much always responding with something like "oh yeah, makes sense, be right there". Never gotten down-rated for that. I have almost a 4.9 rating. Obviously, you don't want to be malicious about it, or rude about it. If someone is sitting there smoking, it's only common courtesy to allow you to stop waiting for free while they finish what they're doing. They called YOU, and they weren't ready. It's not your fault. The alternative would be for you to wait 5 min and cancel, which you'd be fully within your right to do. Never caused an issue for me *knock on wood*


If they had any courtesy they wouldnt be smoking when you pull up


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Exactly. These dudes scared of a 1*, I don't take any sh1t from pax since day 1. When I looked at the rates and they were half the cab rates.
> 
> Last time I pulled up to a bar with smokers out front, had window half cracked and heard guy standing in group of 4 go "uber is here" then he continued to smoke and talk, I gave him about 40 seconds before I pulled off.


I cancel on every pax smoking when I get there. Honestly smokers have no idea how bad they stink.


----------



## Michael Vukovic (Dec 30, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


----------



## Michael Vukovic (Dec 30, 2016)

Yea anytime someone makes me wait I start it up cuz time is money and if it's not during a surge you don't make all that much anyway.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

uberist said:


> Honestly smokers have no idea how bad they stink.


Especially in the winter, when smoke stays on heavy coats, scarves, and garments. And you can't roll down the window without it meaning "you smell like an ashtray."

It's rude to smoke and immediately enter a closed space (car, elevator, someone's home). I don't pick them up, plenty of other passengers.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Cancel and move on with your night.
They knew the ETA before they lit up their cancer sticks.
Disrespectful fogies.


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Ill drive off
Wait around the corner and collect the NO SHOW fee

They need to learn respect


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes. If he says wait,he is paying.


Oh yeah. Make those extra .15 cents. Lol.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Start the trip


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

as soon as I see the person coming to the car I start trip


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

louvit said:


> as soon as I see the person coming to the car I start trip


What if they smell terrible?
What if they come up to the window and ask you to wait 10 minutes?
What if they have three obnoxious friends?
What if the three friends each have an open bottle of Ketel One?
What if they have five obnoxious friends who want to fit into your car?
What if they have three kids behind them?
What if they have a 10 year old and request you take him/her solo?
What if one friend behind them opens the garage and there's a dolly full of moving boxes?
What if they're carrying a pot of homemade chili filled to the brim and your route has many many potholes?

All great reasons to cancel, and not be rated or deal with the rider interaction.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


As soon as a pax enters your car, start the trip. Although I don't trust Uber's insurance, at least you have some kind of fighting chance should something happen.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

sillymako83 said:


> As soon as a pax enters your car, start the trip. Although I don't trust Uber's insurance, at least you have some kind of fighting chance should something happen.


Thats a good point. Insurance issues. No pax can argue with that. Start the ride as soon as they enter. Thanks.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


If they acknowledge me, I start the trip. If they take more than a minute, I start the trip. I'll send a text to verify my arrival. That's that. I get paid for moving, not sitting.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

105398 said:


> Not for me. What happens when their three friends stumble down with their red solo cups, you enforce the rules, they get rude about it then the entire ride is a mess? Or you kick them out and they can still rate you.
> 
> If concerned about insurance then don't let anyone in until all parties are ready. Get out and make small talk I suppose.
> 
> I agree with above poster: I never start the ride until I've assessed everybody.


Then you can still cancel, and file an issue right away. Request no charge and get your side of the story logged first.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

105398 said:


> Not for me. What happens when their three friends stumble down with their red solo cups, you enforce the rules, they get rude about it then the entire ride is a mess? Or you kick them out and they can still rate you.
> 
> If concerned about insurance then don't let anyone in until all parties are ready. Get out and make small talk I suppose.
> 
> I agree with above poster: I never start the ride until I've assessed everybody.


Had a similar situation. Girls come down before guys, guys have beer cans in hand. I just casually mention that I need to start the trip or I'll get a new ride before they finish their roadies. Most people understand that we get paid to move them, not to wait. I take a moment and educate, then I start the trip. I've yet to get a lower rating or have someone refuse. Once you arrive, it's your prerogative. Wait, leave, start trip, rider no show, your choice.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm in flavor country


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

Like this man


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Good luck with that when the rest of the passengers show up...all 7 of them. Or, they dupe you into starting trip and then carry the fall-down drunk one in.


This happened early on in my career, a few weeks in. Pick up at a nice local bar. Guy 1 comes in. I say in my head, you stepped in, trip starts. Boom, a plastered guy 3 comes in needing help from guy 2. Guy 1 now says he forgot something and runs back into the bar, leaving for an extra 5 mins after I waited 3 minutes. I couldn't leave, I started the trip. So guy 3 is ****ed up and shouting racial slurs and losing consciousness in my back seat. WHAT I WOULD HAVE DONE TO BE ABLE TO CANCEL! The trip already started and I couldn't get out. I just finish the trip right where it started and flag cops that were passing by as the drunk stumbled out and fell on the pavement in front of them. The cops let hem go but not before guy 1 comes out and says '**** the UBER driver' minutes later massive drop in my ratings. Lesson learned. The dime you make starting early isn't worth it, I'd rather have the ability to get out of a ride I don't want cleanly.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


I do not start the trip until the door opens, meaning that the Pax has now occupied the time for your car. You can't go an pick anyone else up when they do this, so it's their ride. I just had a guy waiting for me in front of a hotel, tell me to wait until his family came down. I didn't start the ride until he opened the front door..... BOOM. Also, as mentioned elsewhere, confirm the identity of the person waiting first before starting the ride.... then you're safe. If the person is not ready to start the ride inside of the 5-minute window, a polite reminder that you can't wait indefinitely, so it's time to s**t or get off the pot.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

I never start the trip until they are in the car and I've confirmed the account holders name. I've had way to many problems when I was a noob. Wrong people, to many people, pets, babies with no car seat and about 10 more I just can't think of this second to start it before they enter.

As far as cancels. I keep to the 5 minute rule no matter what they are doing. If I'm in a residential area. Cars in the driveway I'm going to have a little more patience. Probably a good airport run. If I'm in the hood. 5 minutes 1 second. Today I canceled on one and the cancel rate I received was better then the fair I would of gotten if I actually would of waited, who knows how long, to take her 10 blocks. Then I immediately ask to not be paired with them again.
40% of the population smokes. Go ahead and cut yourself off from them numbers. I'll give them a ride.. Just saying !


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Gimme my $5 sucka.


Don't you mean, $3.75?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Yes I start trip. Unless I got there much faster then expected. When I call and they "oh, okay just a few minutes and I will be ready."
"No, problem take your time, I am here." then just sit there and let that $0.15 a minuite just roll in. One day I will move to fries and thats where the big bucks are. You are not supposed to start with out pax and they should be ready when they request.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> This actually happened to me just last night. 3 people, one gets in and says her name, but I have to wait for her 2 friends to come out. I ask if I may start the trip, she said no. I waited 2 minutes for the friends to come in and then before I start the trip one says "I forgot my cell". I said, I should really start this trip, she says no. The lost cell chick jumps out to run inside, and I ask how long this will be. the other rider opens the door and says your phone is right here on the seat and gets out, and she says "he wants to start the trip". I hear, "forget it, call another Uber and f**c this driver". I was like "f**c this driver?" and she said yeah "F**c YOU" and slams my door. So I canceled the trip. But only cause she was calling another driver and I didn't know what to do. I should get my cancellation fee! Rudeness from these entitled teens shouldn't be tolerated. Abuse to my car should not be tolerated. Why does Uber allow them to do this to us? I contacted Uber, waiting for my text on how they can't do anything for me. Why are the PAX allowed to mistreat ussssss?


In a case like that you need to report the pax in the issue with pax before they rate you and don't ask them. if the person that booked the ride is in your car start the ride. In this case its good you didn't because then they can't rate you as easy. People like that can take the bus. wait there and tell the next driver. If i was the next one and you told me what happened i cancel and leave 90% of a bad ride with that group.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> Confirm they are your passengers, "Are you waiting for an Uber? What's the name under?". Once they confirm and tell you the above wait for them to enter before starting the trip. Starting the trip early gets you a whole $.15 (or whatever your per minute rate is). Starting a trip early can also get you flagged by Uber if repeatedly noted, although the consequences of such haven't really been spelled out to my knowledge.
> 
> My opinion, wait patiently (with the _interior_ air circulation on). If it's getting close to the 5 minute cancellation mark (if applicable) inform the pax that they must enter and start the trip or you'll have to cancel due to the 5 minute wait window. In my experience most pax who are smoking upon arrival enter immediately or within a few seconds.


If twelve pax made you wait 5 min you would lose an hour every day. Congratulations you are working 6 weeks a year for free


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberXking said:


> If twelve pax made you wait 5 min you would lose an hour every day. Congratulations you are working 6 weeks a year for free


 That's assuming someone even takes 12 rides a day lol I took 22 trips last _week_ and 11 trips before that. Yes if somehow 12 pax made you wait 5 minutes you would lose an hour that day. Highly unlikely from my experience. Twelve pax everyday for a year is flat out impossible.

inb4 just exaggerating


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Actually now the app won't let you end the ride because it didn't reach the minimum distance of 3 blocks I think. So when you try to end ride, it won't let you but you'll get an option to cancel. Cancel it tell them to gtfo, well it's better if you threaten them a little like "I'm reaching for my bear mace or tazer". And they won't be able to rate you cause ride is cancelled.


Really? Another expert. 
I think = I guess


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> That's assuming someone even takes 12 rides a day lol I took 22 trips last _week_ and 11 trips before that. Yes if somehow 12 pax made you wait 5 minutes you would lose an hour that day. Highly unlikely from my experience. Twelve pax everyday for a year is flat out impossible.
> 
> inb4 just exaggerating


You have no clue. Many drivers complete over 30 every work day. Over 150 every week. I have over 4000 fares and waiting 5 min is cost prohibitive . I never leave myself in that situation


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

And this is why we all get to do what fits our own needs. At the end of the day each individual ride is a separate judgment call.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> That's assuming someone even takes 12 rides a day lol I took 22 trips last _week_ and 11 trips before that. Yes if somehow 12 pax made you wait 5 minutes you would lose an hour that day. Highly unlikely from my experience. Twelve pax everyday for a year is flat out impossible.
> 
> inb4 just exaggerating


Wow, you did a whole 20 trips? Here is your award! I do 40 hrs Uber alongside my full time job and easy get over 100 trips a week. 20 trips must be exhausting.


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

I once had a guy that walked up at a bar and told me he needed a smoke, ok. I waited 5 minutes and canceled ass this asshat had no intentions of getting in near the 5 minute mark! I hope he learned something new!


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Last night I picked up a pax at Burger King, it was about midnight. Young girl, 18 or 19 years old. She had just finished work and was heading home. I'm sure she makes a good $8.00 per hour.

I started the ride and she asked me what she should do about the previous driver. When I heard her story I was livid. She said the driver before me arrived and said he thought he was getting a "Pool Ride". He said since it wasn't a pool ride that she needed to cancel the ride. She said she first refused but that he kept insisting that she needed to cancel the ride. I thought I would lose my mind. This kid working for $8.00 per hour at Burger King, now had to pay the $5.00 cancellation fee. I told her to immediately contact Uber and dispute that fee and explain what happened to her. I felt she wouldn't get her money back, so I reached in the glove box and took out $5.00 and handed it to her. At first she refused, but I told her she'd never get it back from Uber and she didn't deserve to get ripped off by the other lying uber driver.

What do you guys think the chances are that she will get uber to reimburse her for that cancellation fee? I really would like her to understand that these drivers are just ripping her off by telling her to cancel. I was so upset about this. I still am.

I keep telling myself to remember that I cannot change the world.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

UberXking said:


> If twelve pax made you wait 5 min you would lose an hour every day. Congratulations you are working 6 weeks a year for free


Do /i have to report those to the IRS? And have any of you guys up there got your xmas bonus checks yet? we get bonus checks for xmas right?


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> Do /i have to report those to the IRS? And have any of you guys up there got your xmas bonus checks yet? we get bonus checks for xmas right?


Bahaha ! Imma be waiting at my mailbox. I'm sure it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

I start getting my pittance per minute as soon as I confirm arrival, (Lyft), so it's not an issue. After 5 minutes though, their asses better be in my seats, or I'm collecting my $5 and moving on. Pax need to learn not to request a ride until THEY'RE READY TO GO.


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

Man, **** these pax. It is about us and our safety and our money. Do what will make you feel comfortable in both.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Purplestardust said:


> Man, &%[email protected]!* these pax. It is about us and our safety and our money. Do what will make you feel comfortable in both.


Wow. Pretty deep. Remember tho, without them you only have a car. Not an opportunity to make money. You need those passengers. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. If you believe you don't need them, tell me your daily gains without them. I learned in the Air Force, at a young age, Attitude is Everything. That's cause i once had a bad one. I was smart tho, i learned how to use my attitude to my advantage. Take notes. If ones life is only about money, its not really a good life. Figure out what else defines you. There has to be something.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


Do not start,wait 5 minutes and collect cancel, or just cancel and leave.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Honestly, 

Starting the trip before everyone is in the car is bad advice. The little extra you might get is not worth the hassle that can occur from all sorts if reasons if you do.

I recommend making sure everyone is in the car, you ate comfortable with the passengers, and confirm the destination before proceeding. Sometimes the address shown is incorrect, or the passengers change their mind.


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Yes. That is a cancel by driver and counts against you. It is an individual decision as to what to do. However if you start the trip early, and they know about it, you will most likely get a bad rating.


Bro, the 'drive away' answer is hilarious....

I kinda disagree here...it's uber's app that actually prompts the 'trip start' right at the point of arrival...maybe I'm wrong here, but i actually think uber's dumb 'newber video' instructs a 'trip start' after confirming with the pax ('if they'll be a couple min. or whatever')....

I'll do it when it's hella busy & traffic jammed on the Strip here in Vegas...
Never been dinged (yet).


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> Wow. Pretty deep. Remember tho, without them you only have a car. Not an opportunity to make money. You need those passengers. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. If you believe you don't need them, tell me your daily gains without them. I learned in the Air Force, at a young age, Attitude is Everything. That's cause i once had a bad one. I was smart tho, i learned how to use my attitude to my advantage. Take notes. If ones life is only about money, its not really a good life. Figure out what else defines you. There has to be something.


I understand what you are trying to say, and agree to a certain extent, but I don't have a bad attitude. I'm just not going to do anything to accommodate anyone that messes with money or safety. This is from personal experience. These pax will walk all over you and your car if we let them. Ibe been called a c!nt for not allowing 6 people in my Mazda 3, was in a car chase, entitle pax whom I've had to put in check, people who've gone off on me for not allowing open cups of alcohol and I just found some damage to my vehicle. So if I wait while they smoke, make extra stops, or any other special request will all depend on the circumstances.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


I don't start the trip because we aren't paid for time, so it really doesn't matter. All it's gonna do is piss off the customer. However if a customer did that and he looked like he was gonna be an a-hole, I might start the trip just to see where he is going. If he's going just a two mile trip, I would cancel and drive off. Let him call another uber when he's ready.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Purplestardust said:


> I understand what you are trying to say, and agree to a certain extent, but I don't have a bad attitude. I'm just not going to do anything to accommodate anyone that messes with money or safety. This is from personal experience. These pax will walk all over you and your car if we let them. Ibe been called a c!nt for not allowing 6 people in my Mazda 3, was in a car chase, entitle pax whom I've had to put in check, people who've gone off on me for not allowing open cups of alcohol and I just found some damage to my vehicle. So if I wait while they smoke, make extra stops, or any other special request will all depend on the circumstances.


I dont understand. The worse to happen to me is waiting and stops. Just one disrespectful girl. So our experiences have been much different. But if i go thru that i wont be bitter, just stop. Not everyone can stop, but not everyone is like the past experiences you had. So they all shouldnt be grouped and treated as such. But hey, thats just me. When i said no open bottle, they got out and put it in the garbage. When i said everyone needs a seatbelt to ride, one less person entered. Nobody ever left trash, left dirty matts, or really disrespected me, so I'm not really finding those entitled passengers you guys speak of.


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

Hmmmmm I'm not bitter. I just put my foot down when needed.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Purplestardust said:


> Hmmmmm I'm not bitter. I just put my foot down when needed.


Lol. The way you start your sentence sounds not only bitter, but like you have a big attitude. I dont care either way, im just telling you.

*Man, these pax.*
How does that sound to you for an opening line? Lol. Bitter?


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Confirm they are your passengers, "Are you waiting for an Uber? What's the name under?". Once they confirm and tell you the above wait for them to enter before starting the trip. Starting the trip early gets you a whole $.15 (or whatever your per minute rate is). Starting a trip early can also get you flagged by Uber if repeatedly noted, although the consequences of such haven't really been spelled out to my knowledge.
> 
> My opinion, wait patiently (with the _interior_ air circulation on). If it's getting close to the 5 minute cancellation mark (if applicable) inform the pax that they must enter and start the trip or you'll have to cancel due to the 5 minute wait window. In my experience most pax who are smoking upon arrival enter immediately or within a few seconds.


That's funny, sound of tires if my 8 year old Echo would generate it would be all they would get from me.....really I think this is a self esteem issue for another forum.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Quick question, curious what everyone else does. Say you arrive at a pick up. Pax is standing in driveway BS'ing with his buddies and smoking. He says just a minute while we finish smoking. Do you start the trip while waiting or wait until then enter the car to start the trip.


I'm very tolerant of waiting while ladies get their coats on or something. But in the situation you describe, or as I imagine it, I'd start the trip right then. No big deal financially, but its the principle of the thing.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Tars Tarkas said:


> I'm very tolerant of waiting while ladies get their coats on or something. But in the situation you describe, or as I imagine it, I'd start the trip right then. No big deal financially, but its the principle of the thing.


I kind of agree with this, but first, I think that them knowing I'm waiting on them, and just hanging out, is disrespectful to me. So I'd probably ask if they were going to be much longer. At that point, if they gave me *any kind of attitude*, *or the wrong answer*, I'd simply explain that it would probably be in everyone's best interest if I just cancel and suggest they get another Uber when they are actually ready. For me, that would be a "no show". I wouldn't argue or drive off bitter, I'd just make it clear that I'm the one in control, not them.

And if they disputed it with Uber, I'd explain that after five minutes of waiting -- if they are not in my car, they are a no show, regardless of where they are standing or who they are talking to or how much cigarette is left to smoke. What would trigger this reaction would be the blatant disrespect they demonstrated. If they were nice, chill, and understood my end of the deal and that time is money for me, I probably would have no problem working with them. But disrespect does not merit respect.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I pick up a fair number of people at the airport or bus terminal. I start the trip when they load the first piece of luggage into my trunk, and end it after they empty and close the trunk.


----------



## nat965 (Dec 10, 2016)

Tars Tarkas said:


> I'm very tolerant of waiting while ladies get their coats on or something. But in the situation you describe, or as I imagine it, I'd start the trip right then. No big deal financially, but its the principle of the thing.


This pretty much sums me up.


----------

